# Synchro iCloud des calendriers abonnés



## Tibiniou (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

J'utilise iCal que je synchronisais jusqu'à présent avec Google Agenda.
Avec le lancement d'iCloud, je souhaite avoir en ensemble de services bien intégrés et suis donc en train de migrer de l'univers Google vers celui d'Apple.

Mon souci est le suivant : je me suis abonné à des calendriers dans iCal sur mon MacBook Air et je constate que ceux-ci ne sont pas synchronisés avec iCloud. Seuls les calendriers en local sur mon MBA remonte bien dans le cloud.

S'agit-il d'une limitation bien connue ? savez-vous si Apple a prévu une correction rapide ? Y-a-t'il un moyen de feinter ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## skaine (13 Octobre 2011)

ca m'interesse aussi, je suis dans le meme cas ...


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2011)

J'ai le même souci, seul une partie de mes calendriers est apparu sur mon iPad.


----------



## LWayne (13 Octobre 2011)

Même problème pour moi.
Les seuls agendas qui sont partagés entre iCloud et iCal sont ceux d'iCloud, mais pas ceux de Google.

Je suis fortement intéressé par une éventuelle solution !


----------



## MaWii (14 Octobre 2011)

Si quelqu'un a une solution, elle m'intéresse aussi ^^

*Note du modo :* à moins que l'ordi sur lequel vous avez des trucs à synchroniser ne soit précisément le serveur qui abrite iCloud, la synchro en question va obligatoirement utiliser les tuyaux de l'un ou de l'autre (voire des deux) réseau(x). Donc, comme indiqué dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poser", ce fil n'a rien à faire dans "Applications" !

On déménage.


----------



## J_K (25 Octobre 2011)

Hello!

Même problème chez moi, mais avec une petite différence.

Mes calendriers abonnés sur le Mac (iCal) sont bien visibles sur l'iPhone (poussé par iCloud), pour cela il suffit de régler dans les infos du calendrier abonné sur iCal le mode de configuration iCloud.

Par contre, si le calendrier est bien visible tant sur le mac que sur l'iPhone, le souci est que lorsqu'on se connecte sur iCloud via le navigateur web, le calendrier abonné n'apparaît pas. Impossible de comprendre, s'agit-il donc d'une limitation? Limitation du même ordre empêchant de consulter d'autres compte e-mail via le client mail sur le site web d'iCloud?

Affaire à suivre donc.

Il me reste un point à vérifier cependant, mon abonnement au calendrier étant paramètre depuis le Mac, si un nouvel événement vient à être créé dans ce calendrier (pas par moi donc) sera-t-il automatiquement visible sur l'iPhone ou devrais-je attendre qu'il soit mis à jour sur le Mac puis poussé vers l'iPhone?

Je vous tiens dès que j'ai des infos à ce sujet. J'espère avoir été clair dans mon post, il est tard et sa relecture m'embrouillerait presque!


----------



## Mikebdx (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
Même problème pour moi que J_K, avec une précision cependant : j'ai pu vérifier que la mise à jour du calendrier auquel je suis abonné était poussée automatiquement sur tous mes appareils (iPhone, macbook pro et iMac), mais toujours pas visible sur le site icloud.com.
C'est assez incompréhensible...


----------



## MaWii (31 Octobre 2011)

Il m'arrive exactement la même chose, j'ai bien la synchro sur mon iPhone et mon MB, mais rien n'apparait sur le site...


----------



## bip815 (1 Novembre 2011)

Le problème est connu.

Je vous laisse lire la note Google suivante :

http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=99360#

Ne reste plus qu'à attendre que Google résolve le problème !


----------



## bip815 (8 Novembre 2011)

Toujours pas de solution... L'interface web est belle mais bien moins pratique qu'iCal !!!

Vivement que Google se décide à résoudre le problème.


----------

